# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  step by step guide to a proper testicular injection!

## Beefbody

WARNING**************************************************
The information you are about to read is true! i extremely urge you to use caution while performing testicular injection! some side effects may include: extreme sak expansion, full blown testes A, full blown testes B, increase in ejactulation fluids for up to 1 hour, mild groin pain, bruisning of the nut sack, enlargement of the testicules to a large degree, growth of up to 16inches in penis length, severe headaches, nausea, vomiting, burning sensations, and finally mild discomfort in the testicules themselves. by using my guidelines as listed below you will greatly reduse the risks.
************************************************** *******

for those of you considering testicular injections i have outlined the proper procedures to go about doing so.

step one: in a case like this 18g is always the recomended size pin along with an 3cc syringe. 

step two: now using your left hand grap your sak were it meets your body and squeeze tight so everthing is pushed into one place.

step three: imediatly moisten a wash rag with 90% alcohol and rub it in a clockwise motion over the entire sak region (it is very important to do this now so be sure you do)

step four: now you are ready for the injection, pull up 3cc's of gear into the syringe and slowly push the needle into the right testie and inject. (if you feel some pressure it is perfectly normal). be sure you are still firmly griping your sak as before with your left hand, the bluer it gets the better. ( and also be sure to pull back on the plunger to see if you hit a vessal of sort).

step five: now at this point you will feel pressure in your testie so next you must have your stove top preheated to 120 dgress,( if you dont have acess to a stove using a electric skillet will work also) now using both hands place sak directly on to a pan, and set over the burner now it will quicly get hot, now the reason to this is you need to disperse the gear in your nut and by heating them up is the best way, sometimes i set it to 170 dgrees just to be sure. 

step six: after you have heated up your nuts for oh id say a good ten minutes anyway, remove your sak from the pan and set it on a flat surface and using a bread roller apply a good amount of presure at the end of the nut and begin to roll towards the body repeat as many times as nessary and be sure to use alote of pressure. ( the reason for this is to get any residual gear still left in the testie moving. 

there you have it the correct testicle injection method! if you are injecting test propinate be sure to switch testies every other day. as i mentioned before you will feel a slight amount of discomfort but that is perfectly normal if your testies hurt the next day you did not heat them for long enough or you may need more heat( everyone is different)also i want to include if you feel as though you need to aspirate feel free by doing so, it really does not matter if you do or not! it it solely up to the indivial (again each person is different).

testicular injections are far the most effective way of using gear! it has the quickest aborbsion rate than any other part of the body, and quickest results i have personally gained 67lbs of fiberous tissue in less than 3 weeks with proper diet and exercise using this method. you can also increase the effects of gain through anus deposits of stacking the potent cottage cheese/winstrol mix! (feel free to use sour cream for it tends to lead to less sides for most) it is simply done by combining 1ml (50mg) of winstrol in 1 cup of cottage cheese or 2 cups sour cream, and rigeriously stir for 5 minutes. Then by using a chalk gun and an empty tube, pour the mix into the tube and insert it into the chalk gun, next lay down on the floor and flip your legs over your head and (at this point the anus will point directly to the ceiling, next insert chalk gun into anus (using an clear plastic tube attached to the end of the chalk gun will lead to a much deeper desposit therefore increasing the absorbtion) give a few clicks on the trigger of the gun until all is completly dispersed. at this time it is extremly important to be wearing a stop watch, start the stop watch imediatly after deposit, it will take 12 min for the mix to reach its peak so it is again strongly advised to consume 400g of dextrose imediatly after deposit (failure to do so will lead to extreme hyper tension and or even death).
for any questions regarding this information feel free to PM. i will be glad to help you out! 


and i can't stress this enough, if you can not inject into your testies your not ready for gear.
__________________

----------


## UnNaturalBuff

if you like to pleasure yourself afterwards will you disperse all the gear out with your load? 
j/k that was sick as hell

----------


## Hazard

i can't believe i just read this whole thing LMFAO..... some poor newbie will take you seriously..... upp until he reads the aprt about haivng to hea tup the nuts and roll em out...... and if h goes that far - he deserves it

LMFAO - i swear my right nut hurts now

----------


## Russ616

That is pretty funny, but lets just hope no-one (newbies) takes this serious.... Funny joke!!!

----------


## Krunchtime

Hey thanks for the post man. I just started my testicular injections last friday and I have noticed that My left nut has gained a lot of mass. I dont think Im working the right enough so Im spending a whole day just bulking up the right testi. Also quick question: Can you drink winny?

----------


## powerlifter

owwwch

----------


## barbarian

you basterd my nuts are hurting now after reading this...

----------


## Beefbody

> Hey thanks for the post man. I just started my testicular injections last friday and I have noticed that My left nut has gained a lot of mass. I dont think Im working the right enough so Im spending a whole day just bulking up the right testi. Also quick question: Can you drink winny?


just be sure to rotate testie injections! left right left right! got it. it is important. 

as for the winny mixing 50mg (1ml) in a cup of cottage cheese and deposit it into the anus.

----------


## Krunchtime

> just be sure to rotate testie injections! left right left right! got it. it is important. 
> 
> as for the winny mixing 50mg (1ml) in a cup of cottage cheese and deposit it into the anus.


cottage cheese? Ive heard that mixing cottage cheese and winny greatly increases sides. So Im going to just stick to sour cream and winny and do EOD anus Injections. thanks for the help. Testi injections Rock  :Elephant:

----------


## Beefbody

> cottage cheese? Ive heard that mixing cottage cheese and winny greatly increases sides. So Im going to just stick to sour cream and winny and do EOD anus Injections. thanks for the help. Testi injections Rock



yes your right about increases in sides! but cottage cheese is by far the best transporter of winstrol even better than sour cream, but if side are an issue then sour creme would be the best choice.

im glad to help out bro thats why im here!

----------


## Geeezer

Ya But im left handed

----------


## Krunchtime

> Ya But im left handed


lol???

----------


## MotoLifter

I think that is the funniest thing I have ever read!! Good **** bro!

----------


## Krunchtime

> I think that is the funniest thing I have ever read!! Good **** bro!


testi injections arent a laughing matter and neither are anus injections. They can be very dangerous if done wrong. Read the step by step guide before you do anything stupid (like actually injecting into your nuts).

----------


## dirtybrit55

i dont believe u stated whether to aspirate or not?! I have an 18 guage loaded and ready with my sac out, I just need to know whether to aspiraste or not, please tell me asap!!! Will this prop hurt..........

----------


## Krunchtime

> i dont believe u stated whether to aspirate or not?! I have an 18 guage loaded and ready with my sac out, I just need to know whether to aspiraste or not, please tell me asap!!! Will this prop hurt..........


do not aspirate . You dont want to suck any juices back into the syrnige. I would not advise newbies to inject prop into a sac. Fina works the best because its ED and your sac swells up to the size of a bowling ball after a while. chicks dig a big sac  :Afro:

----------


## Beefbody

> i dont believe u stated whether to aspirate or not?! I have an 18 guage loaded and ready with my sac out, I just need to know whether to aspiraste or not, please tell me asap!!! Will this prop hurt..........



in a ordeal as this aspirate is up to the indivial, it really does not matter either way. its all personal preference.

(this is a good point as i will now update my step by step guide).

----------


## dirtybrit55

ok cool, i ll let you know how this goes...

----------


## Krunchtime

> in a ordeal as this aspirate is up to the indivial, it really does not matter either way. its all personal preference.
> 
> (this is a good point as i will now update my step by step guide).



hahah your my favorite member on this site

----------


## larry3436

Im ****ing telling you....before i was educated by this forum , and i was talking to a goodfriend about juice , he related to me his experince with it.

Now i dint know anything about anything at the time so i wouldnt remember details....but from what i remember he juiced with some dudes in collage(I have no idea of thier experience or knowledge ,and about 10 yrs ago)and he injected whatever he did into his nut.

How ever ****ed up this is...i guess he got pretty good gains , ill give him a ring if anyone really wants the scoop.

But ive heard of this and people do it.  :EEK!:

----------


## alabama

> testi injections arent a laughing matter and neither are anus injections. They can be very dangerous if done wrong. Read the step by step guide before you do anything stupid (like actually injecting into your nuts).


are these all keepable gains ???lol

----------


## Beefbody

> are these all keepable gains ???lol


in the near future i will post proper pct after a T/A cycle! it will be very informative! so keep a look out for it!

----------


## Cycleon

If you are lucky you will look like this!  :EEK!:

----------


## jbigdog69

> If you are lucky you will look like this!


  :Elephant:

----------


## alabama

im gonna start my test400 by injecting in the balls and can i use a pasty filler instead of the glue gun the plastic against my ass is a lil less cold

----------


## 1-Cent

I could only read to step 4, lmao... my nuts hurt now  :EEK!:

----------


## beefydragon

> If you are lucky you will look like this!


OMFG!!! Man, that sh!t is sick bro... I wonder how big of a load the guy can shoot with all that...  :Big Grin:

----------


## flabbywussy

> If you are lucky you will look like this!


where the [email protected] do you get these pics from you sick [email protected]!  :LOL:

----------


## Ammar

Wow...

----------


## dsa

i cant believe u read the whole thing good thing im not that stupid eventhough im a newbie

----------


## Krunchtime

> If you are lucky you will look like this!


I dont appreciate you posting pictures of me without my permission. Bye the way, that picture was from week4 of testi injections, so most of it was all water weight. Im not that bloated and my left nut has a lot more definition then that photo shows.

----------


## hung-solo

> just be sure to rotate testie injections! left right left right! got it. it is important. 
> 
> as for the winny mixing 50mg (1ml) in a cup of cottage cheese and deposit it into the anus.


dammn  :LOL:

----------


## JARVIZ

**** just reading that brings pain! SH1#t, I would stay away from messing around precious UNREPLACBLE jewels!

----------


## beefydragon

> dammn


****, some kinky sh!t going on in this thread...  :EEK!:

----------


## the dent depot

While I dont disagree with your methods, I have found, through trial and error, improvements for steps 5 and 6. On step 5...instead of resting the fun bag on a skillet or stove top...I have found that using an acetylene torch to disperse the gear works much more quickly and efficiently. And for step 6, I use a high quality carpenters hammer with mild to medium impacts to work best.(You will have to resist the sensation of unconciousness creeeping in, but its worth it if you can train yourself to hold out...but if you do happen to pass out, you can have a friend complete the process for you.....although this is unfavorable, as they'll invariably vomit on you while doing so....my dad always does!)

I know my way is better because I put on 48.25lbs in 6 hours...all muscle too!

D

----------


## Steroids101

I prefer just to pour it down my pee hole.

----------


## spywizard

yea...... kind of like a car wreck...... you can't look away.......



a picture is worth 1000 words

----------


## dirtdawg

> If you are lucky you will look like this!


i just dont know what to say,LMAO  :Elephant:

----------


## *Narkissos*

After trying the step-by-step guide over 6 weeks and adding 50 pounds of muscle and 10 INCHES of girth to my testicles ..i decided after my PCT to perfect the delivery system.

I've done it...

Step one... collect all the gear you plan to use over the 6 week period

Step two..open all vials, crush all tabs and mix into a saline solution.

Step three.. acquire an Iv bag from your local pharmaceutical supply office...

Step four.. add gear-saline solution

Step five... Insert 18-gauge 2-inch long iv needle in the area where the testicular stem meets the body(triangular area between the sack and anus)

Step six... secure iv line with masking tape...adjust drip setting to allow the gradual assimilation of gear over a 4 week period (yes u're 8 weeks of gear over 4 weeks)

and prepare to grow grow grow.

----------


## Senior_FKG

i read half and i actually thought that it was legit.....lol....then i read the frying pan part...hahaha..good laugh bro

----------


## iluvttokyo

can some1 take pics of the injection step by step and post it on the site plez almost 50 pds in 6hrs man i got to do it NOW LOL

----------


## kronik

I just had to bump this for all the newbies....

----------


## millionmillionaires

So I did it... what now?

----------


## joe_capone

lol no serioulsy.. do doctors ever inject into the testies? just curiousl ol

----------


## kronik

> lol no serioulsy.. do doctors ever inject into the testies? just curiousl ol


Fuk I hope not, atleast mine never will..  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## cape_train

I just tried it and it hurt like hell! Especially the stovetop, what a burn. Smelt like chicken though. Kinda make me hungry.

----------


## hung-solo

this is why i love this board.. such quality info floating around! you guys are very knowledgable in your field! wow what a great post. i believe that i will throw the testes in the shot rotation later on. you learn something new everyday!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quake

Proof that it can help to develop your testicles! And who said animal experimentation is sick?

----------


## profbiv

make this a stickie!!!!

----------


## juiceinthehood

omg thats pretty funny i also thought it was legit until the frying pan (step five) ur sick man post ur results bro

----------


## *Narkissos*

bump!

----------


## Seattle Junk

God Damn, that hurts!!!!!

----------


## Kale

Nice bump Nark, an oldie but a goodie !!!!!

----------


## TheSentinal

I can't wait to do my next testiclar cycle. Last month I cam off a 50 mg / day of D-Bol. Each pill was stuffed into the head of my member and then pushed in deep with the help of a coat hangar. The slow release of this method ensures a concentrated delivery of gear straight to my boys hanging below. DAMN

----------

